# CAHP collection pt. 2,



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jul 3, 2006)

I swore I would cut back , but then I developed a pigment addiction and finally learned how to apply eyeliner decently! LOL!!






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../HPIM0927c.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../HPIM0929c.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../HPIM0932c.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../HPIM0926c.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...denPick/cc.jpg


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 3, 2006)

nice collection.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 4, 2006)

OOOOOHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!

i like your collection of quad/palettes!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 4, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

gorgeous collection!


----------

